# Surf Trout End of the Week?????



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

It could shape up to be a good opportunity to get some surf trout by the end of the week. :an5:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

You read my mind!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Sure hope so. It's been rough and brown for a while so the first good days should be great.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

HMM good thing I'll probably be working.
*FRIDAY* South winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. *FRIDAY NIGHT* South winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. *SATURDAY* South winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm clearing my schedule for the coming Friday/Saturday, because it could get right and I want to go when the light turns trout green.
Looks like a decent chance it could happen.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

If the forecast holds... I'm there. Probably Surfside.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Have not hit SS yet this year. I think it's time. I am off Saturday but can fish for a few hours Thursday and/or Friday early if it is right. All trips this year have been SLP Flats or Jamaica Beach.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Might give it a go this evening, will report!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am thinking of hitting it in the morning. Let me know how it looks tonight if you go Solodaddio. Cams look like the good water is trying to move in. Surf is still up a bit but maybe calming?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Up at 4am and checked the wave height at the bouy. Going back to bed. Cam looks rough also. 
http://www.61stpier.com/pier-cam/


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

It should be significantly calmer by tomorrow through the weekend. The only potential concern is the wind (direction) forecast looks to be all over the place. All in all shaping up to be a pretty nice weekend all said.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Water on the crystal beach cam looks like a bottle of yoo hoo. May give it a try Sunday


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> I am thinking of hitting it in the morning. Let me know how it looks tonight if you go Solodaddio. Cams look like the good water is trying to move in. Surf is still up a bit but maybe calming?


Sorry bud, never logged in last night. I meant to, between work then the beach I was exhausted! On the way home from work I told the fam to get their beach attire ready. We loaded up and headed to the beach. Arrived right before 7, turned in at access 3 and quickly parked since a flock of birds were diving in the area. Bad news was it wasn't flat as I'd anticipated, water was chocolate and wind fairly strong. My boys geared up with their rayguards and poles. With the conditions we tied on 1/2ounce jigheads and some gulp shrimp. I wasn't planning on fishing since it was a little out of their league condition wise and wanted all focus on them. Tide was low, we slid our feet to the first bar, but I ended up telling them to stay on the highest peak of the bar. I couldn't keep them on the edge in front of the gut since it was slightly deeper, and waves were breaking. Good experience for them, I taught them to turn 45 degrees when the wave breaks, also to keep your reel high. With the strong wing they could only cast 10 yards barely reaching the gut. After 20 minutes they had enough! I grabbed my pole to give it an attempt while they played with their sister. Trout were on the move further down the beach but there were still a considerable amount of blow ups in the area. Chunked a bone he dog for another 20 with only one blow up, definitely not ideal for a top plug but the he dog caught some waves and is now one eyed! We had leftover Roman candles and sparklers to end the night fun since fishing was bad, be safe out there!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Sorry bud, never logged in last night. I meant to, between work then the beach I was exhausted! On the way home from work I told the fam to get their beach attire ready. We loaded up and headed to the beach. Arrived right before 7, turned in at access 3 and quickly parked since a flocks of birds were diving in the area. Bad news was it wasn't flat as I'd anticipated, water was chocolate and wind fairly strong. My boys geared up with their rayguards and poles. With the conditions we tied on 1/2ounce jigheads and some gulp shrimp. I wasn't planning on fishing since it was a little out of their league condition wise and wanted all focus on them. Tide was low, we slid our feet to the first bar, but I ended up telling them to stay on the highest peak of the bar. I couldn't keep them on the edge in front of the gut since it was slightly deeper, and waves were breaking. Good experience for them, I taught them to turn 45 degrees and when a wave breaks, also to keep your reel high. With the strong wing they could only cast 10 yards barely reaching the gut. After 20 minutes they had enough! I grabbed my pole to give it an attempt while they played with their sister. Trout were on the move further down the beach but there were still a considerable amount of blow ups in the area. Chunked a bone he dog for another 20 with only one blow up, definitely not ideal conditions for a top plug but the he dog caught some waves and is now one eyed! Be safe out there


Wind still coming out of the west? I was hoping it would shift to push some green water in.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Glad I went back to bed.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^yes it was. Had to point the Roman candles towards Galveston!


----------



## instinctz (May 2, 2015)

This is an insightful thread. However I do got couple of questions:

1. When people say green water, what does that actually mean? Just the water looks green? What is the significance of it in regards to fish availability? Also, what conditions give you a hint that water is going to turn green?

2. People are talking about wind speed and direction, what are ideal conditions for surf or wade fishing at Surfside Access 5 or 6? 

I would be very grateful if someone can take a moment to explain.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

A light SE wind, below 5-10 mph will help the water turn green and flatten the surf. Meaning not look like chocolate milk. It will actually get what is called trout green. The trout follow the cleaner water. Clear/green water equals trout and other fish. Spanish Mackerel, Jack Carvel, Pompano, etc. More off shore "ocean" fish. This lower wind helps keep the wave action down. During early/late spring, north wind will flatten down the surf a lot and help with casting distance. LOL.

In the distance of the below pic you can see blue water out past the dirty water. When that water reaches the beach, you have green water.


----------



## instinctz (May 2, 2015)

HoustonKid said:


> A light SE wind, below 5-10 mph will help the water turn green and flatten the surf. Meaning not look like chocolate milk. It will actually get what is called trout green. The trout follow the cleaner water. Clear/green water equals trout and other fish. Spanish Mackerel, Jack Carvel, Pompano, etc. More off shore "ocean" fish. This lower wind helps keep the wave action down. During early/late spring, north wind will flatten down the surf a lot and help with casting distance. LOL.
> 
> In the distance of the below pic you can see blue water out past the dirty water. When that water reaches the beach, you have green water.


Appreciate your explanation, makes sense now.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

instinctz said:


> This is an insightful thread. However I do got couple of questions:
> 
> 1. When people say green water, what does that actually mean? Just the water looks green? What is the significance of it in regards to fish availability? Also, what conditions give you a hint that water is going to turn green?
> 
> ...


Try out swellinfo or magic seaweed. Three days in a row of SE wind is great. Anything above 2 ft your gonna be jumping waves and get beat up. Gotta learn to jump waves and what I meant to type earlier, sometimes you gotta turn 90 degrees as the wave hits you. Most folks prefer 1.5 ft and below. This weekend looks to get nice if you can make it!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Swellinfo is calling for SSW winds most of the morning Saturday. Magic Seaweed is saying S to SE. lol. I hate when that happens lol. Sometimes they forecast completely different. Best thing is to check the wave height and wind direction at the buoy before you go. This is is the best indicator of conditions IMO. If its below 2 ft at the buoy should be good in the surf. I agree with the 1.5 and below comment for sure. Makes for comfortable surf fishing.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Is anyone going tomorrow?? I would be interested in knowing how the conditions turn out and wind direction. Tomorrow should be bring a SSE wind all day which would be good. I am back and forth about going early Saturday morning.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2324354


----------

